# Möchte geworben werden



## ruffnex (24. Dezember 2015)

hi, Neueinsteiger sucht Levelpartner auf THRALL EU HORDE möchte gerne geworben werden. gelevelt werden mindestens 7 chars . lg


----------



## areyser (27. Dezember 2015)

Noch aktuell?

 

Wenn ja melde dich bei mir: B-Tag: Qiu#2592


----------

